# GOLDEN GAR



## RARE AFISHINADO (Apr 15, 2003)

MOVIE 1

MOVIE 2

MOVIE 3


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

if its a gar, then u got the wrong forum!
Sorry!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

that thing look pretty cool.

pretty packed tank there are you just holdin all those fish in there??


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> that thing look pretty cool.
> 
> pretty packed tank there are you just holdin all those fish in there??


 looks fine.. they all have plenty of room to swom and strech out.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

thats a huge tank, what size is it? What else is in there one of those looked like an arrowpyma (sp)


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice gar


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That guy is beautiful. It's not cuban is it?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

SLANTED said:


> That guy is beautiful. It's not cuban is it?


 no. Golden Gar are Ocullatus..


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

Damn!! That tank is HUGE!!! What is the size on that puppy??


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

RHOM-ULOUS said:


> Damn!! That tank is HUGE!!! What is the size on that puppy??


 who gives a sh*t about the tank..

dude, you just saw a f*cking VIDEO of a TRUE GOLDEN GAR.. you know how rare that is? any idea? any idea on the price? you really must be a damn newb if your concentrating on the f*cking tank size..

LOOOOL, jk with you.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Im not really into the gars, but that Gold one is NICE,
That tank looks bigger than my room!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

nice gg


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Peacock said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > that thing look pretty cool.
> ...


 just looked like a whole lota action in there had to watch it again and try not to focus on the gar :laugh:


----------

